# Any Horror Stories?



## Bman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankfully, I don't, but when I was waiting to get checked back in for the afternoon session I heard one. Definitely something to watch out for...

Anyway, I was standing next to a couple of guys waiting to get checked back in for the afternoon session an this guy was saying that towards the end of the morning session, he had his answer sheet under one of his reference books and went to slide it out from under the book. Well apparently those nice dark pencil circles that he had filled in smeared all over the sheet when he slid it out from under the book. He said he spent about 15 minutes carefully erasing all of the smear marks and filling some of the answers back in. If I were him, I think I would request a review if I got a F in the mail as I think the scantron is going to hiccup on that answer sheet!


----------



## outatime2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bman said:


> Thankfully, I don't, but when I was waiting to get checked back in for the afternoon session I heard one. Definitely something to watch out for...
> Anyway, I was standing next to a couple of guys waiting to get checked back in for the afternoon session an this guy was saying that towards the end of the morning session, he had his answer sheet under one of his reference books and went to slide it out from under the book. Well apparently those nice dark pencil circles that he had filled in smeared all over the sheet when he slid it out from under the book. He said he spent about 15 minutes carefully erasing all of the smear marks and filling some of the answers back in. If I were him, I think I would request a review if I got a F in the mail as I think the scantron is going to hiccup on that answer sheet!


I am 50/50 on whether or not I filled in the bubble corresponding to the depth section I took. I just can't remember if I did. Hopefully NCEES will look in my booklet to see where I did my work. It shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## HokieME (Apr 21, 2010)

My horror story (and I've posted it elsewhere on the forum) is that during the afternoon session, one of the proctors took my answer sheet. I had no idea it happened. I was working along diligently and I went to fill in one of my answers and my answer sheet was gone. After searching through my books and looking on the floor and searching through my books again, I called a proctor over and told him I had lost my answer sheet. He looked down at my table and saw a questionnaire that we had to fill out during our lunch break. He said "ah" and picked it up and walked back to his table. He then proceeded to go through a huge stack of probably 100 or so questionnaires. He had picked up my answer sheet instead of my questionnaire. When he finally found my answer sheet, he brought it back to me, patted me on the back and said "sorry about that." Without a HINT of actually being sorry. I think they have no idea how stressful this exam is or how much preparation we put into it. I don't know how much time I lost trying to get my answer sheet and then trying to get my heart rate back to normal.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 21, 2010)

Closest thing to a horror story for me was that I was wearing carpenter jeans. I typically have my cell phone in my leg pocket. I have never turned on the ringer for my phone (it's always on vibrate mode), so about 5 minutes before the exam started, my leg began to vibrate. I had completely forgotten to leave my cellphone in the car. Luckily, the proctor came over and held onto it for me and gave it back at lunch with no problems.


----------



## Contrivers (Apr 21, 2010)

My horror story: As I sat there at my desk unpacking my books I realized that I had forgotten my watch, and there were no clocks on the wall, after I got over that mild annoyance I realized that I had left my EERM book at home, the book was tabbed, highlighted and I was completely familiar with it, once I got done cursing myself and accepted the fact that the book wasnt gonna magically appear in my suitcase I was okay (a few breathing exercises helped also lol).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2010)

^


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Apr 21, 2010)

My father was slaughtered by a sixfingered man.

He was a great swordmaker, my father. And when the six-fingered man appeared and requested a special sword, my father took the job. He slaved a year before he was done. The six-fingered man returned and demanded it, but at one-tenth his promised price. My father refused. Without a word, the six-fingered man slashed him through the heart.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 21, 2010)

Godspeed in finding that six fingered man, Inigo.


----------



## Bman (Apr 21, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> My father was slaughtered by a sixfingered man. He was a great swordmaker, my father. And when the six-fingered man appeared and requested a special sword, my father took the job. He slaved a year before he was done. The six-fingered man returned and demanded it, but at one-tenth his promised price. My father refused. Without a word, the six-fingered man slashed him through the heart.



Wow, and I thought the guy who forgot his EERM had it bad!


----------



## nostradumbass (Apr 21, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> My father was slaughtered by a sixfingered man. He was a great swordmaker, my father. And when the six-fingered man appeared and requested a special sword, my father took the job. He slaved a year before he was done. The six-fingered man returned and demanded it, but at one-tenth his promised price. My father refused. Without a word, the six-fingered man slashed him through the heart.


So when you find this man, what are you gonna say to him?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 21, 2010)

My horror story is going to be listening to more people posting conspiracy theories about the cut score for another round of tests.


----------



## matthew (Apr 21, 2010)

nostradumbass said:


> Inigo Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > My father was slaughtered by a sixfingered man. He was a great swordmaker, my father. And when the six-fingered man appeared and requested a special sword, my father took the job. He slaved a year before he was done. The six-fingered man returned and demanded it, but at one-tenth his promised price. My father refused. Without a word, the six-fingered man slashed him through the heart.
> ...


"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die. " Mandy Patinkin , The Princess Bride! Excellent!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Apr 22, 2010)

matthew said:


> nostradumbass said:
> 
> 
> > Inigo Montoya said:
> ...


Your father was killed by a six fingered man also?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2010)

outatime2002 said:


> I am 50/50 on whether or not I filled in the bubble corresponding to the depth section I took. I just can't remember if I did. Hopefully NCEES will look in my booklet to see where I did my work. It shouldn't be too big of a deal.


Bad news: they won't look at your booklet.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 22, 2010)

Fixed it for what happened to me.


----------



## TESTY (Apr 22, 2010)

*Almost a horror story for a fellow tester*: We had finished the CA Seisimic exam in the morning and I was sitting at a picnic table with this other woman and man studying for the surveying, the man walked off with his dufflebag of books and his calculator dropped on the ground, and the woman and myself did not notice. The woman left, and I kept studying and this guy walks by and says "hey is that your calculator". I picked it up and luckily found the owner, among the hundreds of people. He was sure to sit in on the exam, open his duffle bag, and not have a calculator. Unusally he did'nt seem really suprised and thankful, when I gave it back, but he did thank me.


----------



## sab35263 (Apr 22, 2010)

what if this happened?


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2010)

I actually did that on my SAT's back in high school. Whoops!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 22, 2010)

I did do that on my PE exam, except I caught it after maybe 7 to 10 questions, not 97.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 22, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> I did do that on my PE exam, except I caught it after maybe 7 to 10 questions, not 97.


That's closer to what actually happened to me.


----------



## matthew (Apr 22, 2010)

Inigo Montoya said:


> matthew said:
> 
> 
> > nostradumbass said:
> ...


No but It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 22, 2010)

matthew said:


> Inigo Montoya said:
> 
> 
> > matthew said:
> ...


and we're on a mission from God.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > I did do that on my PE exam, except I caught it after maybe 7 to 10 questions, not 97.
> ...


I make sure I reaffirm taht the number with the question match every five questions. That way it doesn't get terribly out of hand.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...



What screwed me up that time, was that the numbers were offset from the bubbles, i.e, top left corner. So without really stopping and looking, you wouldn't think that you were off by one at a glance.


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 4, 2010)

i merely witnesses 2 horror stories, thankfully they were not my own

the first was a girl who must have had a panic attack or something...in the middle of the first session she jumped up from her seat, slammed her book closed and ran out of the test hall. not sure if she made it back after lunch

the second was a guy yelling at one of the proctors after the morning session, repeating the phrase, I am telling you i studied for the wrong test, the material i studied is not on the exam i am taking and not even close to what i expected to be on this exam. I don't know how this happens b/c I though there were Exam Guides that tell you exactly what is on the exam and the percentage of each discipline. Felt bad for the guy but i think he brough it on himself...


----------

